# Quarantine Diary March 2020



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 1


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 2


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 3


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 4


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 5


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 6


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 7


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 28, 2020)

That's quite a diary @Duster !!


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 8


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 9


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 10


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 11


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 12


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 13


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 14


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 15


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 16. We're all in this together!


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 18


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 19. I finished making this cell phone ski mask today.


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 20. My creative juices are flowing. I found some tool handle grip dip in the garage. Now all the silverware is colorful and doesn't slip while being used.


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 21. With all the barber shops closed, we're bringing the bowl cut back in style. Now they just need to allow Renaissance Festivals again.


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 22.


----------



## Duster (Apr 6, 2020)

I watched a hair freezing contest. From a safe distance, of course! Day 23.


----------



## Duster (Apr 6, 2020)

Day 24. My drone camera finally arrived. Keeping an eye on the neighbors is a breeze now.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2020)

How did I miss all these? 

Brilliant, @Duster !


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> How did I miss all these?
> 
> Brilliant, @Duster !



Duster sure helps the mood,  doesn't  he?   Too funny!


----------



## Duster (Apr 6, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Duster sure helps the mood,  doesn't  he?   Too funny!


Umm, I'm a woman, but thanks for the complement anyway.


----------



## Duster (Apr 6, 2020)

Day 25, Ya'll.


----------



## Duster (Apr 7, 2020)

Day 26. My crafting projects are hitting a whole new level:


----------



## Duster (Apr 8, 2020)

Day 27.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 9, 2020)

Stole this one..


----------



## Duster (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Apr 11, 2020)

I think I'm getting the hang of this social distancing thing!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2020)

Duster said:


> social distancing


----------

